# WTF? Molt? Help!



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Came home to find my Selenocosmia Dichromata on it's back with something oozing from its mouth... Thoughts? Keeps opening and closing it's mouth, and now there's so much of this creamy liquid it's leeking over it's abdomen. Legs tense and untense as though molting. 

 Help


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh dear that looks terrible! I wish i could help but i've never seen anthing like that before! Maybe something insides ruptured? Hopefully it pulls through though so good luck!


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

i really couldn't tell you, i've never seen this before

when my T's have lost legs in a moult hemolymph has come out but that's had more of a green tinge to it and it certainly doesn't look like that 

somebody more experienced will tell you


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

Could just be lubrication for the skin to come off easier, nothing you can do really, just sit and wait! fingers crossed it moults ok for you : victory:


----------



## Simon M (Oct 9, 2008)

I lost an adult female P regalis like this last year. Don't have a clue what it was, but fortunately, non of my others have had this problem so it was a one off.

Hope it pulls through!


----------



## Ricki123 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hmm, i'm trying to think, i'm sure i've read about this somewhere and _Nematodes_ keeps popping into my mind....but not sure, could be totally wrong! ..... gunna have a lil search on the net, see if i can find anything related to this.... ill link it on here if i manage to locate something!

Hopes its ok! :sad:

Ricki

( Edited: I'm am really sorry to link this but.... http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=160021&highlight=nematodes - Please Isolate that T away from the rest of your collection! - I'm really hoping it's not this    - There is arguments against this NOT being nematodes but try the alcohol test to be sure http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=155090&highlight=nematodes , *second post down*)


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

I don't think it is that but here's further reading on it

Nematode worms and tarantulas


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Very interesting read - sounded very similar (have posted previously how restless he/she is) until I saw the picture, which doesn't look at all similar... 

Should I move it until a clean container? I don't want the possibility of infecting my other spiders either. At a loss currently, hope some has an idea of what it could be soon. 

Thank you everyone for the comments!


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

If it's still moulting then i would leave it alone as the stress of moving it could well kill it. How is the moult coming along?


----------



## lovereptiles (Feb 15, 2010)

it just one of thos time when maybe yu have to say r.i.p but i hope this doesent happen and i hope she is ok and hope she pulls through


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

lovereptiles said:


> it just one of thos time when maybe yu have to say r.i.p but i hope this doesent happen and i hope she is ok and hope she pulls through


 
Err yeah, maybe so... but would still like to know what it is all the same... 

Looks like Nematodes - I've never heard of them before  I hope my other spiders aren't :censor::censor:. 
No sign of molt yet - but guess that isn't an option now. 
Also all white liquid has gone, but still on its back, legs and fangs constantly moving, also brown liquid from the back end now too.


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

its a shame but these things happen.

if it was me i would go to bed wake up in the morning and see what going if shes dead R.I.P. if shes alive great have a party lol

but the best thing to do is leave it in peace in the dark and worm so it moults finger crossed and keep us update : victory:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Just turn off any light around it and leave it till morning, you never know it might pull through because i doubt theres anything you can really do to help it


----------



## Mrs Meldrew (Oct 5, 2006)

Hope she pulls thro' x


----------



## Simon M (Oct 9, 2008)

I did originally think Nematodes too with mine (and as a precation, was moved to another room in a form of quarentine) - but it was purely liquid. After death I used a good magnifying glass and did not see any evidence of Nematodes.

God knows what it was. Just goes to show how little we may know about some of our T's ailments :/


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Checked this morning - Still alive, I'm sad to say. I was really hoping it would have passed to save anymore suffering. 
Still on it's back, still moving, no molt. 

:banghead:


----------



## ShouldIBeDamned (Aug 24, 2008)

jesus... that looks awful. Hope it gets better


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

i wish pasted last night too. I wish it was out of pain if it is in pain


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice nematode infection. now get rid asap and check the rest of your spiders if you have any.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Baldpoodle said:


> Nice nematode infection. now get rid asap and check the rest of your spiders if you have any.


 
Have continually checked on all throughout the day, all seems fine. Fingers crossed. The one in question is in a seperate room - I don't know what else to do with it, as it's still alive... 
I've read what I could find regarding them, but still don't really know why it has them, and why it's only just appeared.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

freeze the infected one, chuck out all the crixs you have been using, clean any forceps you have, and keep checking your other spiders. 
If you see any signs in any of the rest of them seperate them, then once you are sure they have nematodes too, freeze them. Starting signs can be found online on most tarantula web sites, but they include holding the palps under the mouth all the time, always in the water dish, wiping the anus on the glass walls (not always a sign but it can be). Trying to eat but not able to use fangs.
One of many good artiles online can be found here
Nematode worms and tarantulas
good luck.


----------



## Sublios_Pixelus (Dec 13, 2008)

doesn't looks like nematodes to me, looks more like an infection as that stuff is exactly like the crap my campbridgei would ooze out of its mouth (of its own accord i might add) only this looks a lot worse, I'd make sure it has plenty of water and wash its mouth parts with clean water if you can and also remove any heat sources

also has it been acting odd lately at all?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

it doesn't look "stringy" like the pic of the nematodes on the page Baldpoodle linked to though.

Also given that the spider was on its back presumably preparing for a moult, I wonder if there was some internal rupture causing the spider to basically bleed from the mouth. That yellow goo round its mouth looks pretty much like the gooey stuff which is inside a T's abdomen.

Unless the OP has a microscope and can check for the presence of nematodes in the secretion, we can't know for sure. Isolating it is definitely a good idea though, just in case it does turn out to be something transmissible.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

> it doesn't look "stringy" like the pic of the nematodes on the page Baldpoodle linked to though.


just so you know nemotodes do not always look "stringy" and it depends what stage of the infection is at. I had a few spids with nematodes a couple of years back and the infestation in some looked just like the pic on this thread, and then week or so later the "goo" dried up a little to look like the pic on guys site. 
Hey ignor it if you want Im not the one with the problem anymore.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

All i can suggest is to move the whole enclosure to a different room throw away all livefoods, boil all forceps etc.
Keep a close eye on it and watch over the others, if they do the same move those into the other room too. 
I am wondering if it is a rupture, as my Vagans had a bad moult once and this is the colour of the stuff in it abdomen wound


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

How would you kill an adult though if you felt you had to....


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

shove it in the freezer or if you want it to get a little messy drop a brick on it. Think there are loads of ways to kill a spider or?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

I think i would prefer the freezer job, it would feel like it was put slowly to sleep as the cold would put it into a coma kind of state


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I freeze them, less mess to clean up.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

I will kill it if I have to, but really don't want to as of course you always hold out hope. The liquid cleared up really quickly, it's now not visible and no longer oozing, but the spider is still on it's back, alive. 
The only other thing that's classed as a sympton of nematodes that I can say has been visible is that it's been restless at night and grooming alot. It has eaten, but only twice in two months.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

forever_20one said:


> I will kill it if I have to, but really don't want to as of course you always hold out hope. The liquid cleared up really quickly, it's now not visible and no longer oozing, but the spider is still on it's back, alive.
> The only other thing that's classed as a sympton of nematodes that I can say has been visible is that it's been restless at night and grooming alot. It has eaten, but only twice in two months.


I would think after 24 hours on its back with no progress, it's not looking good. I understand your wish to give it more time though. I'd do the same, I hate losing any.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah tell me about it, i've lost my Holoconia immanis this morning and it's put me in a foul mood....


----------



## Sublios_Pixelus (Dec 13, 2008)

sounds just like my camby, I only noticed the discharge when it was wiping it off against the side of its tub, I'd noticed the stuff on the tub but thought it was poo until that point.

I also noticed that its poo went mouldy very quickly as did the stuff it discharged

don't give up hope, my camby seems to have recovered and finally moulted the other day without issue


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

forever_20one said:


> I will kill it if I have to, but really don't want to as of course you always hold out hope. The liquid cleared up really quickly, it's now not visible and no longer oozing, but the spider is still on it's back, alive.
> The only other thing that's classed as a sympton of nematodes that I can say has been visible is that it's *been restless at night and grooming alot. It* *has eaten, but only twice in two months.*


These are also signs of a moult too in a lot of cases, although to be fair i think it has been flipped for quite some time now and if it hasn't done anything i would be concerned


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Yeah tell me about it, i've lost my Holoconia immanis this morning and it's put me in a foul mood....


That sucks hun =[ =[


----------



## danza (Mar 31, 2009)

Any news?


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Still alive, still on it's back, no change. I feel AWFUL for not killing it, but nothing has changed, I'm hoping it'll get better but... bah.


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

forever_20one said:


> Still alive, still on it's back, no change. I feel AWFUL for not killing it, but nothing has changed, I'm hoping it'll get better but... bah.


Doesn't sound like nematodes to me. Sounds like it could possibly be a yeast infection.

Does the fluid look similar to this:









In my experience, most cases similar to yours unfortunately do not end well.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah fairly similar - but then so did the nematode picture. The liquid disappeared a few hours after I discovered it though, now if you saw it you'd think it was preparing to start molting.


----------



## danza (Mar 31, 2009)

Damn.

The longer this goes on, the less chance there is of a desirable outcome, but you never know. Poor spider. Of all the tarantulas I've had over the years, I've yet to come across anything like this, hopefully I never do.


----------



## gary spencer (Nov 16, 2009)

i feel sorry for the poor little thing so cant imadgine how your feeling hope the litle fella pulls through for you beautifiul t's


----------



## gary spencer (Nov 16, 2009)

any news on the t?


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

Thats such a shame, I hope the little fella is ok, I hate to think of any animal suffering


----------



## gary spencer (Nov 16, 2009)

especially as visually stressing as that


----------



## Siouxzy (Sep 20, 2009)

Pinkytoes said:


> Thats such a shame, I hope the little fella is ok, I hate to think of any animal suffering


Same here, hope it's ok. I know how you must be feeling tho  x


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Unfortunately passed on this morning it seems. I say unfortunately, but it least it's not in the last stages anymore, though wish I had done something, but that's hindsight for you. 
Just wish I knew what happened really.


----------



## Froggins (Jan 30, 2008)

sorry for your loss


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

aww crap, sorry to hear that hun 
Least it is no longer suffering


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

That sucks, is horrible when you lose one and cant do anything about it


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

forever_20one said:


> Just wish I knew what happened really.


get a clear shot glass,
get some vodka, 
tip vodka into glass,
get a good sample of the goo from around and inside the mouth
put goo into glass with the vodka,
then watch closely.
if you see the worms then you will know it was some form of nematode infection.


----------

